# baiting



## IamI

ok this has allwise be a good convesation and have spent hours getting great advise and that is baiting yotos to shot the hell out ovum!
i'm not the best success story by have got off some shots over a bait pile, from frozen smelly pig guts to fish guw that gave me a two hour puke feast! so lets talk yoty bait, you know it won't be long:lol:


----------



## IamI

will i'm going to freeze up some salmon entrals for this years hunt.


----------



## All Sportsman

I was thinking i should try baiting, i have some venison on the bottom of the freezer from a few years ago, i think it would work well. Not to be to ignorant, but can you legally bait? I have seen several coyote on my property, shot one last year with the bow early October, very nice animals, 4 came in were i had planted a food plot, they came in early around 1800hrs. I trust they were looking for young fawns on the food plot. Needless to say i did not see a deer that evening, but i guess the coyotes barking after i pinned one to the tree had something to do with that:lol: I have been varmint hunting know for a couple years, used to do it allot when i was a kid, just got back into it however. I have been shooting a kimber 204 AWESOME round and gun, i recently purchased a DPMS 223, they fit me well and i can put a 204 barrel on it.


----------



## srconnell22

You'll kill all the coyotes you want over bread.


----------



## brushbuster

Meat sicles!
cut up meat and freeze in pails or milk jugs once frozen remove the container then wire them down. works great in the winter.


----------



## swansonblake

Fish guts And dog food. Works by me very well. Give it 2 days


----------



## IamI

just a thought been seeing alot of porkyies along the roads anybody try these for bait , how bout skining them too?


----------



## bluekona

I don't bait myself but some guys I know do. they pretty much do the same thing brushbuster does freeze 5 gal pails of meat from what ever and make frozen meat blocks and wire them very good to something solid so they do not run off with them .


----------



## Wolverick

Round here the guys that are serious about calling put baits out to concentrate the critters, not to shoot over. It works!


----------



## hawgeye

srconnell22 said:


> You'll kill all the coyotes you want over bread.


what? just slap a couple loafs out?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## moonshiner

I'd like to know more about the bread. I can tell you dog food and pancake syrup works for *****. I had too many to count on my bear baits this year.


----------



## srconnell22

You can get it in bulk from the proper outlets. 

We get it for dog food. It does a great job keeping weight on the dogs while they are running hard during training and kill seasons. 

Everything eats it but you can't keep deer and especially coyotes off of it.


----------



## IamI

Wolverick said:


> Round here the guys that are serious about calling put baits out to concentrate the critters, not to shoot over. It works!


 will found some roadkill porkypines and just put them on the pile, took two days before they got hit so the guess is that something will eat them going to put trailcam up to see what critter it is lots of leaves can't find tracks oh and they don't eat the quills.


----------



## Nork

brushbuster said:


> Meat sicles!
> cut up meat and freeze in pails or milk jugs once frozen remove the container then wire them down. works great in the winter.


The guys around here call them Bait sicles. Other stuff besides meat in the buckets.


----------



## CreekFisherman

beaver


----------



## Jager Pro

Is there any option to favorite a thread or star it or something? Want to keep an eye on this so for now I'll just post a comment.


----------



## walleyeman2006

wondering if a bail of straw with a bit of grain under it will work to draw a yote in...worked as a fox set draws mice and stinks like it in a week...lol

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seespyder

Bread I never would of thought.


----------



## Neal

Jager Pro said:


> Is there any option to favorite a thread or star it or something? Want to keep an eye on this so for now I'll just post a comment.


You can subscribe to a thread without posting. Check on 'Thread tools" above.


----------



## Waif

Yotes travel the U.S. with cow pies for back up.Notice they thrive.(Both).


----------

